# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت >  کامپوننت TMagRasدر دلفی 2009

## explorer2

سلام 
من می خواهم در دلفی 2009 از RAS استفاده کنم ولی کامپوننتش و پیدا نمیکنم کسی می دونه کامپوننتش کجاست دانلودم کردم error میده؟

----------


## explorer2

کامپوننت Remote Access Service را کی داره لطفا" لینکشو برام بزاره 
چرا کسی جوابمو نمیده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------

